# MP3 internal tags



## Rob Fisher (5/10/14)

There must be a few propeller heads that might have some suggestions for this issue I'm having with my music library. I have a large music library and I like to keep the naming conventions perfect as well as the internal tags.




Music Match used to be the perfect solution till it was sold to Yahoo who completely broke the product forever...

Winamp did a pretty good job of looking up info and fixing the internal tags but that too has been sold and now doesn't work and they have been talking about a new version for over a year now with no end in sight.

I have tried so many of the MP3 tagging and renaming programs and they either suck or are so complicated they are unusable. I have tried Media Money a few times and uninstalled it it a short space of time after getting frustrated.

And iTunes is as slow as sin and unusable!

Any suggestions?


----------



## BumbleBee (5/10/14)

I still use an old version of Winamp, I don't have much time for mucking about with tags so can't really help much with that. I create separate playlist for different moods and types of music like, metal, rock, oldies, chilling, energetic etc.

Totally understand your frustration with the modern apps, they're all so bloody complicated! I have to plan ahead and take half a day off to update my iBooks and music on my iPad with iTunes, tried using Media Monkey for that but like all the other new apps it wanted to put it's slimy tentacles all over my operating system.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (6/10/14)

I have the exact same problem, but have found this guide on lifehackr:

http://lifehacker.com/5511473/start-to-finish-guide-to-whipping-your-musics-metadata-into-shape


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Thanks @phanatik! Reading and downloading as we speak!


----------

